# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Matte anti reflection finish for glass

## peter_sm

I have a window that has a direct reflection from a street light, into a spot I don't want it to be. A simple spray of an anti reflection compound will do the trick. Does anyone know the name of a spray on product that is clear and matte that will do the trick easily? I really want to cut down the reflection to a very small proportion of what it currently is.

----------

